

ASK: Anyone from DrChrono on HN? - samstave

I called your support, sales and main number. All go to voicemail.<p>I am building a $100MM hospital in Nome Alaska for NSHC - they are currently all paper based, but the new facility will have an EHR and I have their RFP I would like to see if Dr.Chrono could respond to.<p>I think that there are aspects of Dr. Chrono that would be ideally suited for such an organization - but I am a little put off that all your lines lead to no people.<p>Who would I submit this RFP to at Dr. Chrono?
======
qx24b
<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=d8niel>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=Skeletor>

Skeletor does have an email address.

